# plats canailles



## SigCeppo

Bonjour à tout le monde!
Je necesitarais de savouir qu'est-ce sont les 'plats canailles'?
La clause que je doit traduir est: 'Telle est la vraie nature de Jacques Chirac : c’est un ogre. Il engloutit tout avec la même gloutonnerie. Les hommes, les femmes, les idées, les kilomètres, les amours, les défaites ou les plats canailles.' 
Mais je ne comprend pas qu'est-ce que sont les plat canailles, ni comment je le peut traduire en italian.


----------



## matoupaschat

Mah, come definire un "plat canaille"? Direi popolare ma allo stesso tempo originale.

Ciao


----------



## Necsus

Da QUI:
Cette expression de « plat canaille » nous semble récente, peut-être moins de cinquante ans, et un sondage, certes pas aussi précis que chez CSA ou l’IFOP, nous fait approcher d’un sens qui ne saurait être réduit aux plats d’abats, aux plats de bistrots, aux plats paysans, aux plats de ménage, aux plats de l’Hexagone. Le terme exprime (sans exclure certaines parties des éléments précédents): un côté simple et populaire, un coût modéré.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, Necsus. Ecco da dove mi veniva quel sentore di originalità che attribuivo a "plat canaille": tutto il segreto sta nell'attributo, ma in quanto alla sostanza, è un semplice "plat du jour" o "plat familial". Nihil novi sub sole!


----------



## SigCeppo

Ringrazio entrambi, adesso mi è abbastanza chiaro cosa sia questo 'plat canaille'.
Purtroppo, però, non riesco a trovare un termine che lo renda bene in italiano... un piatto cafone (utilizzando un attributo che si usa dare ad un certo tipo di pane), un piatto povero, un piatto popolare... non mi viene in mente niente che mi soddisfi, e che vada bene nel contesto di ciò che devo tradurre. Mi sa che ci devo riflettere ancora un po'. 
Se nel frattempo vi viene in mente qualche suggerimento, fare pure! 
Ciao e grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Dipende da quale caratteristica se ne vuole evidenziare, direi. Forse 'alla buona' o semplicemente 'genuino'...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ho letto qui un po' di più del testo che devi tradurre e credo che alla fine propenderei per "piatti terreni/contadini".


----------



## Necsus

Scusa, Matou, cosa intendi con 'terreni'?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ammetto di non saperlo esattamente: ho letto qua e là "cucina terrena", e mi sono immaginato, senza verificare, che si trattasse di una cucina consistente e corroborante.
Dimmi, prego!


----------



## Necsus

No, Matou, se digiti 'cucina terrena' la stragrande maggioranza dei risultati riguarda locali adibiti a cucina posti al piano terra, poi c'è qualche risultato in cui l'aggettivo è usato in contrapposizione a _divina_, e un paio forse in cui gli viene dato il significato di 'legata ai prodotti della terra', un po' come si usa con gli antipasti o altro ('di terra') quando c'è necessità di differenziarli da quelli 'di mare'. Comunque io non credo che i 'piatti canaglia' siano soltanto 'di terra', l'elemento contadino, se c'è, va cercato eventualmente nella semplicità e nella genuinità della preparazione e delle materie prime.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie per le precisazioni, Necsus.
Stammi bene!


----------



## SigCeppo

Si potrebbe forse, in effetti, optare per 'piatti genuini' o 'piatti gustosi', rendendo almeno in parte il significato originale.
Grazie davvero per l'aiuto!


----------

